# Wild chinese mantid pics



## Rick (Oct 12, 2006)

These were taken in Wake County, NC. Today it is warm and sunny and I found several females and one male. Also found an eastern worm snake.


----------



## Rick (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## tarpshack (Oct 12, 2006)

Wow... those are nice 'in the wild' shots. Pictures like that really show off their camoflage. I still can't find the one in the second picture. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rick (Oct 12, 2006)

Its an ooth in the second pic.


----------



## tarpshack (Oct 12, 2006)

Ah ha... thanks. I see that now.


----------



## padkison (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks for the pics.

BTW - your Indian Giants could eat that snake


----------



## Rick (Oct 13, 2006)

They gladly would! He was really neat. Found him under a board. I put him back though.


----------



## prozacwoman (Oct 29, 2006)

LOL at the 2nd mating pic. She looks like she's looking around and saying "DO you MIND??"

xo,

AJ, still giggling


----------

